# Solved: update install hangs on 2003 enterprise



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi, i just did a fresh install of 2003 enterprise R2 to use as a client. anyway i of course ran the usual windows update, it has been hanging on update (KB951847) for the last 20 min now. im afraid to restart, or cancel.

here is a screen shot: http://yoophw.blu.livefilestore.com...aVhz43muiIhHKfRVLQ1_5vreDmzmSrxb/untitled.JPG


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

lol, it just finished, after going for 45min.


----------

